# hearing protection while deer hunting???



## Alan in GA

I've not shot a deer in many years with my handguns. Enjoy it though. Always wondering how many of us use hearing protection even for that one shot on a deer.
I went from a revolver [Blackhawks and Redhawk] to a Contender years ago when I DID handgun hunt to help deliver more/most of the blast out forward of my ears.
How do you guys handle the 'will happen' ear/hearing protection when deer hunting?
I don't think I would handgun hunt without protection, even for one shot.

BTW, I would love to handgun hunt with one of my Contender barrels, but live and hunt 'bow only' in Cobb County. I don't belong to any deer clubs in any gun county and haven't in 3 years. I'd love to get some venison with one of the Contender barrels I have, just no oportunity lately


----------



## NCHillbilly

I think I don't worry about it that much. I doubt if one shot from a handgun is gonna make you go deaf. I have a vision of Clint Eastwood walking down main street at high noon, squinting, flicking back his jacket to expose his gun butt, then yelling: "Wait! Don't draw yet! I have to put on my hearing protectors!"


----------



## Gumbo1

Since I have yet to find a good pair of ear protection with sound compression at a reasonable price, I will almost always have some ear pads around my neck with the hope of remembering to slip them on before a shot. 
Even an occasional gun blast will damage your hearing.


----------



## Alan in GA

*one shot 'can' do it....*



NCHillbilly said:


> I think I don't worry about it that much. I doubt if one shot from a handgun is gonna make you go deaf. I have a vision of Clint Eastwood walking down main street at high noon, squinting, flicking back his jacket to expose his gun butt, then yelling: "Wait! Don't draw yet! I have to put on my hearing protectors!"



One shot is all it takes. Humid air, cold, ear in cold condition, barrel muzzle at the right angle...one shot and Tintinitis for the rest of your life.
It only lasted a few years for me and now is not noticable unless I 'try' to be quiet and....can still hear a ringing, faint ringing.
This was with a 20" barrel rifle in .250 Savage. Shot a coyote on a day with wet snow falling [100% humidity] and my ears rang from ONE shot. That was in 1983 and it hasn't stopped yet...............only reduced.
Now, what hearing protection are you going to wear? Don't say you haven't been warned    : I


----------



## Sterlo58

Put a pair of these in your pocket. They work well, are inexpensive and fold up like a pair of glasses. Got some for my son and myself. 

Link:

http://www.amazon.com/Allen-Company-Profile-Hearing-Protection/dp/B001F0KD0G


----------



## Six million dollar ham

There's somebody to innovate a product for everything, necessary or not.


----------



## Hunt&Fish

*Deaf Hunters*



Alan in GA said:


> I've not shot a deer in many years with my handguns. Enjoy it though. Always wondering how many of us use hearing protection even for that one shot on a deer.
> Three of six members of my hunt club have suffered significent hearing loss from years of shooting. It is cumulative and gets worse as you age. Believe me you do not want to be firing handguns for even one shot without hearing protection. I hunt from a shooting house and I put on earmuffs for shooting deer or hogs with a rifle with 24" barrel. Don't risk one of your God given senses.


----------



## Fat Daddy

I'd _deafenitely_ wear hearing protection whenever you shoot a large caliber handgun.
Ok, that was weak but seriously, I would.

Something similar to this is convenient and cheap:http://mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=2709696&PMT4NO=0


----------



## NCHillbilly

Alan in GA said:


> One shot is all it takes. Humid air, cold, ear in cold condition, barrel muzzle at the right angle...one shot and Tintinitis for the rest of your life.
> It only lasted a few years for me and now is not noticable unless I 'try' to be quiet and....can still hear a ringing, faint ringing.
> This was with a 20" barrel rifle in .250 Savage. Shot a coyote on a day with wet snow falling [100% humidity] and my ears rang from ONE shot. That was in 1983 and it hasn't stopped yet...............only reduced.
> Now, what hearing protection are you going to wear? Don't say you haven't been warned    : I



Well, I fired countless thousands of rounds from rifles, handguns, and shotguns with absolutely no hearing protection back in my younger days, and my ears don't ring, and I can still hear. I do wear muffs for target shooting nowadays, but I'll be durned if I'm gonna wear ear plugs in a deer stand. If I get that delicate, I'll quit shooting guns.


----------



## T.P.

I very seldom remember the sound or the recoil.


----------



## encoreman

I hunt with an Encore .308 pistol and shot a 6 point before I could put in my plugs and it hurt for awhile. Now I use a plug in right ear and walkers game ear in left. Love the pistol hunting.


----------



## nickE10mm

Yes... Although I would have made a snide comment saying 'no', had you asked me 5-7 years ago. 

I now wear a pair of Howard Leight Impact Sport muffs. They are thin and keep my ears warm and honestly very high quality amplification that can be turned wayyyy up or wayyyy down. 

For the longest time, I had no tinnitus, however, I would give anything to take back those few shots that DID give it to me. 

Use protection. One shot is all it takes (and even though you don't "hear" or remember the shot, it did happen).


----------



## pnome

I've got a pair of these that I wear:
http://www.cabelas.com/hearing-protection-enhancement-howard-leight-impact-8482-sport-earmuff.shtml

Unfortunately, I also wear glasses and these get pretty uncomfortable after a while.  I end up taking them off for 10-15min breaks.


----------



## bravozulu1469

+1 on the above, I have a pair for outdoor ranges and it also serves a great purpose of keeping your ears out of the wind and a little warmer. I use them when I hunt, also, you can sometimes hear the "snapping" etc when something is walking


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Do you wear hearing protection every time you cut with a circular saw?


----------



## frankwright

http://www.amazon.com/RTSQB2HYG-Band-Plugs-Reusable-Yellow/dp/B003ZFN7QQ
I keep a pair of these around my neck or around my hat. About 80% of the time I have time to get them in place.
A lifetime of shooting and working around jet engines and I still have good hearing, mostly due to using protection.
I have friends who can't hear a deer walking or can't hear there car making a noise. I don't want to join them.


----------



## wrestler

LEON MANLEY said:


> Do you wear hearing protection every time you cut with a circular saw?



your supposed to?


----------



## Dub

I generally haven't been but that is changing right now.

I added a hunting wheelgun last month that will cause serious hearing damage after a single shot.

Nchillbilly, I'm sure that even you would too.


----------



## Alan in GA

*wheel guns...*

after owning 3 Blackhawks and 1 Redhawk [not counting Contender barrels] and handloading just over 5,000 rounds in 44 mag alone, I learned another thing to be aware of when hunting without hearing protection: side blast from the cylinder gap!
I was hunting in a permanent stand built between to large oak trunks. Took a rest with the Redhawk and shot. The BLAST from the side of the cylinder gap was directed at the tree trunk, and then reflected off and toward my ear on that side. Ouch!
I prefer Contenders for deer hunting for one reason that there is no cylinder gap to release a BLAST of 'stuff' [tree bark included!] towards my ear or anything on me.
Had a Super 14 in .35 Rem and it seemed to be less offensive in 'blast' than my 44 mag revolvers. 
Now I have a .45/70 but, would you believe the larger bores like it seem to have less 'sharp crack' on firing than smaller bores?
I hunted with a rifle in .358 Win for 12 years before letting it go to an elk hunter. It had very little 'sharp' crack in the muzzle report compared to smaller bore rounds. I have not hunted with handguns in a while. The last deer I killed with a handgun was when I said 'no more without hearing protection'!
It's interesting to think I'm 'delicate' ha! I can still HEAR somewhat though! I DO say 'what' a lot, just ask my wife.
Being "able" to "stand" loud blasts has NOTHING to do with what DAMAGE may be happening. Anyone can look like Captain Courageous while shooting his pistol bare ears, and become DEAF or suffer hearing damage at some point! I hope you don't~!


----------



## Fat Daddy

It will catch up to you, most people don't realize how much hearing they've lost till they get tested.
When I was a kid it just wouldn't do to wear hearing protection. We would shoot till we couldn't hear the wind through the rolled down windows on the way home.
I'll shoot a rifle while hunting without protection but a big bore pistol...neckitive.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I totally agree that sustained gunfire isn't good for your ears, like I said I wear protection if I'm popping round after round at a target. But I've never been bothered by one shot from anything, especially if you keep your mouth open when you shoot. Several shots, yes. Back in my younger days, I would shoot a pistol without ear protection and would get the ringing ears after a dozen shots, but never one, and I never had it last more than an hour or so. My .44 mag isn't any louder than many of my other guns that I hunt with without hearing protection. Maybe I just have tough eardrums.


----------



## Russ Toole

One shot with my 7 mag is all it took to give me tinitus (constant ear ringing).  The muzzle was next to a deer stand wall and the sound bounced off of it and came back right into my right ear.  I knew immediately something bad happened.  I spent 45 days going to hyperbaric chambers to try to heal the ear.  I got most of the hearing back to where it was, but the ringing is constant.  The hyperbaric treatment had just been added to my health insurance for noise induced hearing loss.  It has to begin within days after the injury or its too late.  The navy had been doing it for years.  It gets pure oxygen to the little hairs inside your ears, that basically get blown over like trees in a tornado by the gun blast.  No such thing as tough ear drums sorry to say.  There is research to refute that, so wear ear protection.  Or one day you might not be able to hear your son or grandkid telling you something special.


----------



## Alan in GA

*other common 'reflected' shock waves....*

...I've experienced serious shock waves from rifles being shot off of truck hoods, a common method for 'just before the season' checking of sight in. The windshield will give a very full force reflect of the damaging muzzle shock waves, too.
I'm afraid many of us determined that we "could stand" muzzle blast, maybe as some sort of manhood test 
It does not matter how much 'blast' you can 'stand', pain is one thing, true LOSS of some level of hearing from damage -that is not always indicated by 'pain' or 'bearing' the noise, is still LOSS.
After you believe and/or know you've actually sustained loss/damage, you've already LOST it! Some recovery is POSSIBLE, but much info on hearing damage indicates it is non recoverable in many instances.
Huh? Whadya say?


----------



## Sterlo58

NCHillbilly said:


> I totally agree that sustained gunfire isn't good for your ears, like I said I wear protection if I'm popping round after round at a target. But I've never been bothered by one shot from anything, especially if you keep your mouth open when you shoot. Several shots, yes. Back in my younger days, I would shoot a pistol without ear protection and would get the ringing ears after a dozen shots, but never one, and I never had it last more than an hour or so. My .44 mag isn't any louder than many of my other guns that I hunt with without hearing protection. Maybe I just have tough eardrums.




NC
I believe you are a bit younger than me. I used to feel the same way. The loss shows up suddenly and unexpectedly. Ringing or no ringing...the damage is being done. 
Trust me, I know.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Should you sleep with your hearing protection, in the event that you get startled in the middle of the night by an intruder, and have to whip out your old 45 and start blasting away?


----------



## chicken cow

The people that say they dont wear hearing protection and have shot countless guns without it, I have always asked them how do they know they dont have a hearing problem? And they all say the same thing.......HUH?


----------



## Dub

It's like many things....we simply know so much more about it know due to medical science.   We can't claim ignorance.  Just like smoking.


----------



## crackerdave

Good point!

If I'd known "way back when" what guns,chainsaws,loud music,or anything over 80 decibels can do to your hearing,I wouldn't be dependent on hearing aids in both ears today.


----------



## Win1917

I hunt a lot with a 'one shot won't hurt' guy'. It always surprises me how much he doesn't hear when we're walking through the woods. He's convinced deer are completely silent in the woods. In a way if you've been half deaf for years I guess that makes sense.


+1 on Howard Leights


----------



## Sterlo58

LEON MANLEY said:


> Should you sleep with your hearing protection, in the event that you get startled in the middle of the night by an intruder, and have to whip out your old 45 and start blasting away?



Do you ever reply to any post without being sarcastic.


----------



## crackerdave

Sterlo58 said:


> Do you ever reply to any post without being sarcastic.



Maybe him and six million dollar ham both got picked on a lot when they were kids?


ANY time you do something that makes your ears ring afterwards,you've killed some nerve cells inside your ears that can never be replaced.There's an awful lot of kids that either don't know [like me!] or don't care what they're doing to their hearing.


----------



## Alan in GA

*my wife does....*



LEON MANLEY said:


> Should you sleep with your hearing protection, in the event that you get startled in the middle of the night by an intruder, and have to whip out your old 45 and start blasting away?



My wife does occasionally because I snore a lot.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Sterlo58 said:


> Do you ever reply to any post without being sarcastic.



Yes unless they are lame with the reasoning. Hearing protection should be worn, but as for one shot deafening someone is ridiculous.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Alan in GA said:


> My wife does occasionally because I snore a lot.



Better let her do the shooting while you cover your ears.


----------



## HandgunHTR

LEON MANLEY said:


> Yes unless they are lame with the reasoning. Hearing protection should be worn, but as for one shot deafening someone is ridiculous.



Nobody said one shot would deafen anyone.

What they said was, and listen carefully because this is scientifically factual, is that one gunshot without hearing protection will cause damage to the cilia in the ear.  That damage is permanent and cumulative.  Each time you expose the ear to any noise greater than 85 decibels, you are doing damage.  You won't go deaf instantly, you will gradually become more deaf.  This is why most "doubters" don't think they have a problem.  They were never checked before the behaviour and now don't know any different.

That includes power-tools, music or gunshots, just to name three sources.  (and yes, I do wear ear plugs when using a circular saw, mowing the yard, etc.)

So, to those who doubt, can you still hear the TV and or radio at the same volume level that you could when you were 13?


----------



## crackerdave

Bet there won't be many "yes" answers to that one!Mine was already damaged at age thirteen.

 Hearing loss is so gradual,you don't notice it until your wife starts yellin' at you for having the TV so loud.I was amazed at the things I could hear when I first got hearing aids.It was sorta overwhelming till I got used to them,and got the volume right.That's one reason so many folks buy a hearing aid,and then don't use it.My advice is: Don't waste your money on  cheap devices.They're like most other things,in that you get what you pay for.Good ones ain't cheap - I had to sell my tractor to get mine!


----------



## the r.o.c.

my grandpa  and my dad, cant hear anything.  i use hearing protection when i use loud tools, shooting anything loud or high pitched.  im 60 and have been doing this for the last 30 years.  when i take my 44mag to the woods, i ware muffs called action ears.  once your hearing is gone, it cant be fixed. they can do heart transplants but not ear transplants.  jmo


----------



## Sterlo58

LEON MANLEY said:


> Yes unless they are lame with the reasoning. Hearing protection should be worn, but as for one shot deafening someone is ridiculous.



No... one shot will not deafen you but will cause slight damage.
I used to feel the same way. Unfortunately my hearing has suffered. I use ear protection now for any work that involves loud noise and for all shooting. Gotta save what I have left. If that is lame then I guess I am lame. I have gotten to the age that appearing macho is not a priority.


----------



## scoggins

rattled off 4 rounds out of my Super Black Hawk yesterday at a group of hog in the woods in the HIGH humidity and my ears are ringing something fierce!

I will probably be looking into some sort of hearing protection before I do that again


oh by the way ...


whaddchew say????


----------



## nickE10mm

scoggins said:


> rattled off 4 rounds out of my Super Black Hawk yesterday at a group of hog in the woods in the HIGH humidity and my ears are ringing something fierce!
> 
> I will probably be looking into some sort of hearing protection before I do that again
> 
> 
> oh by the way ...
> 
> 
> whaddchew say????




I've done a lot of shooting with firearms with no protection but the .44mag is one caliber I'm glad that's never happened with.  Them .44's are LOUD.  Plain and simple.  Painfully loud as it would seem.


----------



## Lonegle57

Have hunted with a Contender for years, 35 remington most of the time. I have taken atleast 20 deer over the years with this rig, most without hearing protection. I now use Peltor tac six earmuffs or plugs of one type or another. There is a constant ringing in both ears and can tell there is hearing loss in the left ear. 
 If I were younger and smarter I would not take even one shot with out protection if hunting, its not worth the damage.


----------



## Win1917

> If that is lame then I guess I am lame. I have gotten to the age that appearing macho is not a priority.



Count me lame too . I'm 35 and I think for people my age the machismo thing about not using safety equipment is going away very quickly. In different companies I've worked and within my own business, a culture has developed where there's real peer pressure to wear all your safety equip, not peer pressure to throw it in the trash. Not to put too fine a point on it but I still have both my eyes too because I religiously wear my safety glasses.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ultimate Predator said:


> One shot with my 7 mag is all it took to give me tinitus (constant ear ringing).  The muzzle was next to a deer stand wall and the sound bounced off of it and came back right into my right ear.  I knew immediately something bad happened.  I spent 45 days going to hyperbaric chambers to try to heal the ear.  I got most of the hearing back to where it was, but the ringing is constant.  The hyperbaric treatment had just been added to my health insurance for noise induced hearing loss.  It has to begin within days after the injury or its too late.  The navy had been doing it for years.  It gets pure oxygen to the little hairs inside your ears, that basically get blown over like trees in a tornado by the gun blast.  No such thing as tough ear drums sorry to say.  There is research to refute that, so wear ear protection.  Or one day you might not be able to hear your son or grandkid telling you something special.



I don't think about shooting out of an enclosed stand, because I never have. I would agree that would be much louder. And my opinion has nothing to do with machismo, just aggravation of wearing plugs in the stand and being essentially deaf the whole time you're there. I enjoy hearing things in the woods when I'm hunting, and I couldn't do that with earplugs. I'm sorry, it just seems silly and overboard PC to me to go around in the woods wearing earmuffs while you're hunting. I've known people all my life who hunted all their life, and never known anyone to have problems from firing a shot at game, except for a couple people on this thread, and one not-so-law-abiding feller I know who about went deaf from shooting at a deer out his truck window  I'll take my chances. I still hear pretty good, seem to hear as good as anybody else I know. I do most of my hunting with a bow nowadays, anyway. It's not too loud. And maybe my ears are hairier than yours.


----------



## nickE10mm

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think about shooting out of an enclosed stand, because I never have. I would agree that would be much louder. And my opinion has nothing to do with machismo, just aggravation of wearing plugs in the stand and being essentially deaf the whole time you're there. I enjoy hearing things in the woods when I'm hunting, and I couldn't do that with earplugs. I'm sorry, it just seems silly and overboard PC to me to go around in the woods wearing earmuffs while you're hunting. I've known people all my life who hunted all their life, and never known anyone to have problems from firing a shot at game, except for a couple people on this thread, and one not-so-law-abiding feller I know who about went deaf from shooting at a deer out his truck window  I'll take my chances. I still hear pretty good, seem to hear as good as anybody else I know. I do most of my hunting with a bow nowadays, anyway. It's not too loud. And maybe my ears are hairier than yours.



I don't think its about wearing PLUGS while you hunt... its about putting plugs in BEFORE the shot.  (wearing plugs WHILE you hunt seems like a ridiculous idea...) With muffs, it would be the electronic type muffs that allow you to hear AND shoot at the same time.  Its not silly at all to people who, either from circular saws, lawn mowers, rifles, or short barreled magnum hunting revolvers, have lost some or most of their hearing.  

Hearing is one of those things that you don't appreciate until you lose and threads like this highlight that fact.

Still, to each his own


----------



## crackerdave

If you're ever at a N.R.A. meeting or at a gun show,notice how many of the older guys are wearing hearing aids.


----------



## crc1514

i wear walker game muffs, even with a muzzleloader or rifle. my stepdad has terrible hearing, not all to blame on guns, but i decided i'd rather be safe than sorry. they are fairly comfortable, keep my ears warm, and don't get in the way. the sound enhancement is amazing. works great for hearing the sneaky critters coming from behind you.


----------



## Eddy M.

my ears ring constantly-- target work I use ear plugs and ear muffs-- hunting I use  2 sets of Walker game ear plugs ------- when the ringing starts it will never go away ---------- NEVER ------------ use something----


----------



## DeucesWild

Eddy M. said:


> my ears ring constantly-- target work I use ear plugs and ear muffs-- hunting I use  2 sets of Walker game ear plugs ------- when the ringing starts it will never go away ---------- NEVER ------------ use something----





 X's 2 I have a significant hearing loss from working the flight line when I was in the service and from a life time of shooting guns without hearing protection. I have had a high pitch ringing in both ears for more than 20 years now I wear a set of power muffs while deer hunting with my handguns now to protect what little hearing I have left. I hunt with a Ruger SBH 44 mag and a 460 S&W mag with a ported 8 3/8ths inch barrel. The only way I will fire the latter without hearing protection is if I were in fear for my life


----------



## Alan in GA

*great posts....*

I just re read all these posts. It's sad that so many of us "learned" that we were damaging our hearing AFTER the fact.
I hope you "don't need 'em" shooters think about it more.

And, for the record, NONE OF US want to take muffs  or ear plugs with us hunting, it's a HASSLE. 
However............after learning what 'hearing loss' is all about, NOW it seems like 'no problem at all' to bring some sort of hearing protection along to the deer stand. No, we dont wear them before a deer is seen, we put them on/in AFTER we sight a deer IF POSSIBLE. Always with a handgun, maybe if with a rifle [of course it should be done with both].
If we alert the deer and ruin the shot because our movements of putting on muffs/plugs was noticed, then so be it. Hearing is that valuable.
I still cringe when I remember a few occasions at shooting ranges. Men with young sons, not taking any measure to protect either's hearing. Taking manly stances and handling their guns like they answered to no one. Ignorance in truest form.
I hope you rethink the idea of protecting your hearing if you don't now. Would this many shooters respond with WARNINGS if hadn't affected them in some way?


----------



## PURVIS

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I fired countless thousands of rounds from rifles, handguns, and shotguns with absolutely no hearing protection back in my younger days, and my ears don't ring, and I can still hear. I do wear muffs for target shooting nowadays, but I'll be durned if I'm gonna wear ear plugs in a deer stand. If I get that delicate, I'll quit shooting guns.



try a 44mag 4in ported barrel it will make your ears bleed it seems,once is all it takes.


----------



## Johnny Reb

Interesting thread. I have a Super RedHawk .44 mag and over the years I made the mistake of shooting deer without ear plugs. That in addition to years of shooting guns and using circular saws, lawn mowers, etc. without ear plugs has left me with a constant ringing in my ears and just about deaf. I am in my mid-30's and really regret not using ear protection in my younger days.


----------



## rayjay

Peltor Tac6 actually allow me to hear stuff moving through the woods better than my unaided ears.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I picked up a set of Howard Leight Impact Sport muffs for my brother for his birthday, and picked up a set for myself on a whim. They really make a huge difference, I hated wearing protection before, but these things are great!

I can hear every sound at the range now, and they block out the loud noises from the shot. Probably a little hot to wear the muffs until cold weather, but I am going to make a commitment to keep a pack of ear plugs in my hunting vest.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_33374_-1?Ntt=0017128943&Ntk=All&cid=CSE-GoogleProductSearch


----------



## Oldstick

I don't use protection deer hunting with a rifle.  A non-ported bolt action rifle while out in the open that is.  I figure there's only going to one shot and the blast is well contained and most will be directed in front and away from me.   The few shots I have fired like that seemed to not cause much too discomfort.

But not a handgun, no sir.  I forgot to put on my ears one time at the range with my .357 revolver.  One shot was enough to convince me to never do that again under any circumstances.


----------



## ejs1980

I've started carrying them with me to the stand and just hope to remember to use them while shooting. Sure it is a hassle but how aggrivating was it the first time you put on a safety harness. Just something that is a hassle at first and you don't even think about it once it becomes a routine.


----------



## tim scott

this is truely one of the funniest threads on the forum. easy to pick out those macho bullet proof fools that will be deaf or have tinnitus so bad they might blow their brains out to escape the noise like many have done. bet if we were to ask their wives, girl friends or children we'd find out that they are already deaf as a post and don't even know it yet or won't admit it. 
fifty years of shooting.... not those peewee .44 mags, they don't hardly make a sound but have had a pachmayr dominator convertion for over 25 of those years... .308 out of a 12" barrel, blast is like a browning 50. but then all the years of flying high performance aerobatics didn't help either. i put most of the blame on shooting submachine guns. not the spray and pray crap from the hip but rather aimed controled burst fire, from the shoulder where the muzzle is right there near your face. 
last time tested i had 30 percent hearing loss in the high frequences... that makes for having to have people repeat themselves all the time cause when you lose the high freq. things become all garbled... you hear what they say but can't understand it. the ringing was a short lived thing of years ago now it's a constant roaring sound... no such thing as a quiet place, i take the sound around with me... like being next to a big industrial ac unit turned up high....... and i used hearing protection for the last thirty years.
i think using hearing protection is so much easier than the thought of having to wear hearing aids all the time. 

all together now "aaaah could you repeat that again"
best of luck
tim


----------



## nickE10mm

tim scott said:


> this is truely one of the funniest threads on the forum. easy to pick out those macho bullet proof fools that will be deaf or have tinnitus so bad they might blow their brains out to escape the noise like many have done. bet if we were to ask their wives, girl friends or children we'd find out that they are already deaf as a post and don't even know it yet or won't admit it.
> fifty years of shooting.... not those peewee .44 mags, they don't hardly make a sound but have had a pachmayr dominator convertion for over 25 of those years... .308 out of a 12" barrel, blast is like a browning 50. but then all the years of flying high performance aerobatics didn't help either. i put most of the blame on shooting submachine guns. not the spray and pray crap from the hip but rather aimed controled burst fire, from the shoulder where the muzzle is right there near your face.
> last time tested i had 30 percent hearing loss in the high frequences... that makes for having to have people repeat themselves all the time cause when you lose the high freq. things become all garbled... you hear what they say but can't understand it. the ringing was a short lived thing of years ago now it's a constant roaring sound... no such thing as a quiet place, i take the sound around with me... like being next to a big industrial ac unit turned up high....... and i used hearing protection for the last thirty years.
> i think using hearing protection is so much easier than the thought of having to wear hearing aids all the time.
> 
> all together now "aaaah could you repeat that again"
> best of luck
> tim



extremely well said


----------



## Sargent

Right now, as I am sitting here, the office is silent.

However, I hear a slight high pitched ring.  I am 38 and it's been this way since I can remember. I attribute it to listening to loud music with headphones and shooting.... mostly shooting.

If you cut yourself on the arm, it eventually heals- sometimes without a scar.

If your inner ear is exposed to anything over 85 db, permanent damage occurs.  

Unlike the cut on  your arm, the damage done to your inner ear doesn't heal.  The more the inner ear is exposed, the more damage is done... and like other folks have said, it is cumulative.

I am sure that some people are more susceptible to hearing damage than others, but I don't think the variance throughout the population is that great.  

I have several versions of ear plugs.  While hunting, I wear them around my neck (with a lanyard or string).  Depending on the pair, it can take less than 5 seconds to put them in.

By no means is my hearing loss serious.  It is more of an annoyance.   I plan to keep it at the annoying level and never do anything to make it worse.


----------



## PURVIS

i carry a44mag. hog hunting for the just have too case (we dog hunt)if i think i may need to i put in one ear plug when were going in so i can still hear good and if need be i can cover the other ear with my finger.


----------



## Alan in GA

*I used to....*

I used to hold a revolver/pistol out to my right, body at 90 degrees faceing left, reach behind my head with my left arm and plug my right ear with my finger.
Hmmm.....sounds funny and awkward.....but it works. Left ear is exposed but directly away from the pistol.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Creek bottom, December 1997, McDuffie County, GA.  One shot from a brand new BOSS equipped A-Bolt chambered for .300 WM ruined my left ear for life.  They had just came out with the BOSS at the time and didn't offer the CR until later.  Felt like someone smacked me in the head with a 2x4.  High frequency nerve damage/hearing loss and horrible tinnitus since that very day.  Ear specialists said it will never come back.

I try to at least get something in my left ear every time I shoot these days as that is the one usually pointed downrange towards the muzzle.  If hunting with my Encore .308 pistol I try to cover both ears.  I lay down at night and put my left ear on the pillow and can hear ceiling fans, creaks and cracks in the house, kids down the hall, etc.  Put right ear in the pillow and the world simply disappears, it fried things that bad.


----------



## tim scott

sargent, sorry to read of your hearing damage. hate to be the bearer of bad news but there's alot your doc's didn't likely tell you. the reason i know this is your last line where you say: "... and to never do anything to make it worse."  sorry but it will get worse even if you do nothing to outwardly cause damage. first with your age now you'll start having some natural hearing loss. bad part is that it will be in the higher frequences those same damaged by loud sounds. likely by the time your fifty you'll be having everyone repeat things in person and even worse on a phone. the tinnitus, that ringing in your ears will become louder to the point that it startes to seemingly be louder than the voices around you. by the time your sixty you realize an even greater loss than your poor hearing.... peace and quiet: ever again can you get away from things and enjoy laying back relaxing in a little peace and quiet... that ringing will become a loud roar. sit on your porch and listen to the crickets.... not hardly you'll be sitting there with your very own jet engine roaring away all the time. the grandkids won't want to be around that cranky old man that can't hear anything they say..... isn't life grand!
daddypaul, you didn't mention your age... plug it into this and that's what you have to look forward to. 
not trying to rub it in to any of you, rather been there, done that. being sixty myself i speak from first hand experience.... for those older... my mom says the tinnitus just keeps getting louder and louder. at some point it just blocks out most of your other hearing.
tim


----------



## DaddyPaul

Tim,
I'm closing in on 44 years of age.  My tinnitus hasn't worsened a lick since that fateful December day almost 14 years ago.  It hasn't gone away either but I've learned to tune it out.  It is loud right now because I'm focusing on it, otherwise I seldom notice it.  What I do have is a very hard time hearing people talk to me when they're on my left side AND there is any other background noise present.


----------



## applejuice

Johnny Reb said:


> Interesting thread. I have a Super RedHawk .44 mag and over the years I made the mistake of shooting deer without ear plugs. That in addition to years of shooting guns and using circular saws, lawn mowers, etc. without ear plugs has left me with a constant ringing in my ears and just about deaf. I am in my mid-30's and really regret not using ear protection in my younger days.



Thats scary, earplugs for me!


----------



## JJS6385

Ouch, sorry to hear sir.  Like "Juiceman" above, it's ear plugs at the range and at play & I reckon I can stand the ringin' if one "happens" to pop off in the woods.  Knock on wood!


----------



## breadfan

I took a 44 mag Redhawk to the woods, determined on killing a deer with it, I was bored of rifle hunting, and I had no protection. A deer walked out, easy shot at twenty yards I thought. But for some reason, I guess because I never killed a deer with a handgun, I had a bad case of buck fever. I shot, I missed and my ears hurt bad. The deer ran under my stand directly below me. I was still shaking and I tried to hold steady and shot and missed again. The pain was some of the worst I ever felt. What was really crazy is the deer just stood there and began shaking her head from the sound, no kidding. My ears hurt so bad that there was NO WAY I could shoot again. That deer got a pass (not that I would have hit it) and I watched it for thirty minutes. My ears have never stopped ringing and that was 20 years ago. Rifles don't seem to bother me as long as it's one shot in the woods, but no more handguns without ear protection!


----------



## frankwright

http://www.amazon.com/Surefire-Sonic-Defenders-Medium-Clear/dp/B0012XT8B6

These Sonic defender plugs are comfortable, you can hear normally but they shut off at the blast.

They are cheap and no reason not to use some sort of hearing protection.


----------



## old florida gator

HEY FRANK good advice, I had a simular experience in the military at Fort Benning, had no hearing protection, ears ring at nite.


----------



## frankwright

Way back in 1968 I bought a Ruger Blackhawk .41 mag and me and another guy went to a dump and shot a box of shells. No hearing protection at all. 

I could not hear anything from one ear for three days. That scared me enough to make some changes.

Four years in the USMC working the flight line with fighter jets and 32 years working aircraft maintenance after that. 

Plus a lifetime of casual handgun shooting and lately competing in IDPA pistol matches and a lot of range time the last five years and I still can hear a deer walking a long way off.
A lot of it is due to always protecting my ears.
I have friends a lot younger than me that don't hear much in the woods at all.
I have a friend who just got hearing aids and he told me he didn't realize birds sing!


----------



## Alan in GA

*movement from putting protection on...*

I've been a bow only hunter for about 5 years now. Not by choice, just that Cobb county is so overun with deer and I'm already 'here'.
If I were to gun hunt again, especially,....assuredly...- with a pistol, I think I'd take the plugs on the headband shaped device an earlier poster linked to. Quick and easy to bring them up and on while a deer is in range.
It made me think....if I can grab a 3' long compound bow and swing it slowly up to position with a deer or several deer in range, slipping on a set of plugs on a U shaped coated/plastic? wire should be a cinch!

There has been a lot of experiences brought forth here and I've even RE read the posts more than once. It seems that most of us learned the hard way about caring for your HEARING when enjoying shooting guns. It also showed why we lost the hearing we did, as many [all?] of us were like the few posters that seem to refuse the warning before 'it happened'.
Take heed, and wear hearing protection. It don't matter how much you think you can "STAND IT", the damage possible is not worth it.
And yes, I wear hearing protection now even for things like circular saws, probably because of the damage I ALREADY HAVE making me even more suseptible to further hearing loss.
What seems to be worst is leaf blowers and lawn mowers with worn mufflers. Chain saws are a DEFINATE noise maker and I always wear hearing protection [and of course eye protection] when cranking a chain saw up for anything more than say a very short limb trimming run.
Thanks for the input guys, and keep the 'experience' going here if you have any. Never know who might take all this to HEARt.


----------



## Alan in GA

*worth a re-read....Happy New year y'all!*

and an added experience:
I use a new back pack leaf blower. It seems to be quiet and I used it for a half hour or more the first time. When I stopped, I could hear a mild noise that sounded like air leaking somewhere in my head [ok, no 'air head' remarks]
Lesson, even a MILD noise over time seems to affect hearing! I now wear hearing protection with this 'quiet' leaf blower!

Now I have to decide if I should wear hearing protection when my wife starts lecturing about something she's upset about......I could get injured in other ways!


----------



## Inthegarge

frankwright said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Surefire-Sonic-Defenders-Medium-Clear/dp/B0012XT8B6
> 
> These Sonic defender plugs are comfortable, you can hear normally but they shut off at the blast.
> 
> They are cheap and no reason not to use some sort of hearing protection.



THIS !!!!  My son turned me on to these after he returned from Afghanistan...... The Marines use them there...Way to inexpensive NOT to take advantage of......


----------



## LanceColeman

YES! ALWAYS. Don't think I have ever made the mistake of pulling the trigger on my 480 without them so I cannot tell you what it sounds like with no protection on. I CAN tell you what my ported 44 mag sounds like though and it's not something i want to relive any time soon.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Went to the indoor range to sight in a new .30-06 3 weeks ago. In order to see down the scope I had to remove the muff from my right ear.  I will not ever make that mistake again. Ears hurt for 3 days after that.


----------



## nickE10mm

I now use some Howard Leight banded hearing plugs when hunting... .I just slip them in before the shot.  Cheap, too!


----------



## Longlivethebeast

Agreed, once is all it takes then it's too late!


----------



## LanceColeman

PURVIS said:


> try a 44mag 4in ported barrel it will make your ears bleed it seems,once is all it takes.




No thanks! My 44 mag has a 7.5" ported barrel and thats way louder than I want to deal with right there!


----------



## The Flying Duckman

Years of hunting without hearing protection, and working with loud equipment (grinders, mowers, weed eaters, etc.) I now belong to the fraternity of the ear ringers.  You youngsters, take note to these comments on here, protect your hearing.


----------



## nickE10mm

The Flying Duckman said:


> Years of hunting without hearing protection, and working with loud equipment (grinders, mowers, weed eaters, etc.) I now belong to the fraternity of the ear ringers.  You youngsters, take note to these comments on here, protect your hearing.



Yep. The tech is here. Use it!


----------



## Alan in GA

*Thanks....*

Thank you to all that posted their actual experience with hearing loss or partial loss. 
Hopefully it will at least START some younger gunners to think about what we've stated here. 
Hopefully they will at least consider that some of us old geezers MIGHT be telling 'what is'!
It ain't that you 'can' stand the muzzle blast, it's that your INNER EARS can't!!
Hearing is a precious gift,....protect it and enjoy the sport of shooting!


----------



## ashleyjohn

Alan in GA said:


> I've not shot a deer in many years with my handguns. Enjoy it though. Always wondering how many of us use hearing protection even for that one shot on a deer.
> I went from a revolver [Blackhawks and Redhawk] to a Contender years ago when I DID handgun hunt to help deliver more/most of the blast out forward of my ears.
> How do you guys handle the 'will happen' ear/hearing protection when deer hunting?
> I don't think I would handgun hunt without protection, even for one shot.
> 
> BTW, I would love to handgun hunt with one of my Contender barrels, but live and hunt 'bow only' in Cobb County. I don't belong to any deer clubs in any gun county and haven't in 3 years. I'd love to get some venison with one of the Contender barrels I have, just no opportunity lately



There are so many earmuffs available. Go for any of them!


----------



## bull0ne

Scanned this thread and didn't see this mentioned. 

If you're in an enclosed blind and don't have the muzzle clearly past the edge of the blind, the muzzle blast will be directed back towards you.  Btw, what's clearly past the edge is a subjective determination depending on opening width and distance of barrel to the side of blind opening. 

I usually don't wear any hearing protection when ground blind rifle hunting, relying on muzzle positioning to not be damaged. I got caught out of position within minutes after sitting down last year and squeezed off a round while the gun wasn't in the right position. It was painfully deafening and no doubt I suffered permanent hearing loss in my left ear. ( us righties catch it on the left ear, and vice versa for lefties of course ) 

A hard lesson learned.  You won't catch me making the mistake of not having hearing protection on while in a blind again. 

Btw, the browning BOSS system is a sure ticket to deafness. Ive shot those guns with plugs in and covered with muffs, and they still loud enough to make you develope a flinch. I can feel the pressure waves on my face. Horrible idea and I wouldn't own one myself.


----------



## Buckhead

I keep a set of plugs in my fanny pack and try to use them as much as I can.  They have the connecting neck strap and I leave them around my neck until I see deer and think that a shot may occur.  Unfortunately, deer have a way of instantly appearing, so things don't always go as planned.  

I do have slight ringing in my left ear.  Not bad, only noticeable when trying to sleep or when things are totally quiet.  I am 55 and my doctor indicated that it is common at my age and not necessarily caused by abuse.  Another one of those great things about aging.

In my case, it probably was caused by ignorance and abuse.  Like others, I shot a lot without ear protection when younger.  I also operated chain saws, etc... and didn't think twice about my ears.  I am sure all of the rock concerts didn't help either.  I can remember my ears ringing for days after the really "good" concerts back in the 70's.

At this point I am trying to keep it from getting worse, but recognize that it probably will over time, regardless.   Still, doing what I can.  You younger guys should take note and be cautious.  Don't ever take your hearing or vision for granted.


----------



## TimL

Ill chime in here too... or should I say ring in ear? 
Started shooting mid '60s on . LOUD R&R late '60s on. Race cars, aircraft, shop tools, grinders, race quads, Etc, Etc .....

Never saw a need for Mickey Mouse ears other than on flight line with a Lear in your ear...  laugh at grandma cussing her whistling hearing aids...

mid 90's hearing ringing all the time , some loss of hearing in crowded rooms. Stereo's all had problems treble not working 

'09 Vertigo sends me to ENT (see cool chart attached) notice gradual curve...NOT!  Nope thats not bullet drop from my 1911 at 200 yrds... They loaned me a test set of hearing aids - could hear a butterfly pass gas at 50'. $1800 per ear... NOT!

'13 2nd cool chart ... can't understand or misunderstand most female voices. Yep that can get you in trouble...
Much better at lip reading than I ever thought I'd be. 

I'm in sales, hearing what is said is a good thing. 

TV at less than 50% vol , might as well be silent movies . 

Cool hearing aids are $2000 min per ear now. Shopping for good deal and all gun purchaes on hold, several sells in near future probably.

Yeah, I think of hearing protection like helmets on a quad, if you have nothing to protect, dont use them....


----------



## HGUNHNTR

I'll never hunt without it again.  5 shots from my 6" Smith 19-5 in an enclosed stand.  That was 5 years ago and the ringing is just as loud as it was then.  
Protect your ears.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*yep*

I've probably fired 100,000 rounds in my lifetime, and only a few times have I shot a centerfire rifle or pistol without ear protection. 

Still, those few rounds here and there were enough to give me ringing in my ears. Well, I suppose it could have been those ear infections I used to get as a kid, but my hearing as an adult in my 40s is MUCH WORSE than it was as a teenager, and that's probably  due to shooting.

Now the only shooting I'll do without ear protection is a .22 rifle with standard velocity ammo, outdoors. If I'm using a .22 pistol or any high velocity ammo that goes supersonic and makes a "crack" I use plugs AND muffs.

I sure wish I'd used hearing protection when shooting that deer from an enclosed stand several years ago. I figured the big window would let the pressure out. I had the muzzle of the gun a few inches outside when I took the shots. NOT GOOD ENOUGH! !!   That was painfully loud, and my hearing was noticeably worse after that.


----------



## RossVegas

I don't pistol hunt, I rifle hunt. I've had tinnitus for years. Don't know any particular reAson, other than growing up, I don't think we knew you could protect your hearing. To this day, I don't wear protection when I mow, unless I'm fighting a headache. I do use protection when using the table saw, radial arm saw, planer etc. never really thought to use it with a circular saw. I use protection at the range, although the other day, I'd lifted them off talking to someone, then forgot to pull back down for my next shot. Won't make that mistake again. I carry plugs in my backpack, but the last deer I shot. Can't say if I had them in it not. After reading this post, I'll be more mindful in the future though


----------



## ejs1980

My son shot his first deer this morning. He made a bad shot and we were unable to recover it. He did one thing that made me proud. I pulled his muff off his right ear so he could hear my last minute instructions on where to aim wait for the deer to turn broadside etc. When I gave him the go ahead he pulled his head down tight on the stock then picked it back up and slid that muff back over his ear. If you look at us in a treestand you'll see ear muffs on my knee and his are usually on the arm of his chair. Only downside is when we are walking to and from the stand I hand him his and he would rather wear them than carry them. You can make a lot of noise with them on and not know it.  Ross the cheap electronic muffs aren't worth much when hunting but are great for carrying on conversations at the range while remaining protected


----------



## Chase4556

Did a quick over view of the thread. Seems like most of the guys posting about hearing loss are older, and have had time for it to kick in.

Take it from me, at 24 I have hearing loss equal to what they expect from a 70 year old man. I have a permanent hearing profile(in the army) and I got that on my 3rd day of basic training while still in processing, so no, the Army did not cause it. I never realized that I had a hearing issue. I just blamed other people. When I had this hearing test done, the audiologist asked if I had trouble hearing people when there was background noise. I thought this was normal... far from the truth. 

I'm going to cut myself off and make a long story short. I'm 24. Been shooting with something capable of causing hearing damage since I was about 8. Just like back then I never had to wear a bicycle helmet, my dad also never harped about hearing protection. I now have HORRIBLE hearing, and its going to get worse. I'm looking at being legally deaf if not using hearing aids by the time I'm 40 if I don't do everything in my power to protect what I have left. 


WEAR HEARING PROTECTION! MAKE YOUR KIDS WEAR HEARING PROTECTION! 

on the bright side... the army may pay for those expensive hearing aids.


----------



## LanceColeman

I wear a pair of plugs draped around my neck with the tips tucked up underneath my hat so I know where they are. Been doing this the past 3 seasons with pistols.... In the past 3 seasons,13 deer have died from the business end of a ported 44 mag or a non ported 480 Ruger.

I hunt with the pistols from the ground mainly. Sitting on a foam turkey hunter type seat with my back against a tree, pistol in my lap, bipod across my legs and a piece of brush or two laid down in front of me. I'm light, portable and challenged like this.

I've killed them from the longest being an 8pt at 85yds to the shortest distance being a doe a week ago this past Saturday at 20yds. 

AT NO TIME, has reaching up to install the ear plugs in my ear cost me a shot or spooked a deer. Not saying it never will. But to me it's a sound practice worth continuing.

It's like saying "Please" and "Thankyou"... just try it... I promise it wont hurt.


----------



## willie1971

i stupidly shot too many rounds without protection, and when i did enough damage, i suffered the consequences for about a year.  i had to learn to deal with the constant ringing, and it was tough.  i had thoughts of suicide, it was so bad.  i have learned a lot, and have invested a lot of $ in protecting my hearing, as well as my son's hearing.  also, i've learned to like bow hunting a lot more!  got to find that silver lining somewhere.


----------



## Win1917

> Ross the cheap electronic muffs aren't worth much when hunting but are great for carrying on conversations at the range while remaining protected



That hasn't been my experience at least with the Howard Leights. I loved hunting with them on and being able to hear so much more in the woods.


----------



## Cornfed

I haven't ever pistol hunted but I've had to execute a few animals with my sidearm and I always put in ear plugs. Everytime I leave the house I carry ear plugs, a lighter (don't smoke just was a Boy Scout), pocket knife, sidearm, spare mag, wallet, truck keys, chapstick, iPhone.


----------



## AliBubba

I damaged my left ear shooting .44 mag... now that's what I put around my neck and use before taking a shot in the woods. 
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11492938&ppp=37


----------



## rosewood

NCHillbilly said:


> I think I don't worry about it that much. I doubt if one shot from a handgun is gonna make you go deaf. I have a vision of Clint Eastwood walking down main street at high noon, squinting, flicking back his jacket to expose his gun butt, then yelling: "Wait! Don't draw yet! I have to put on my hearing protectors!"



Cowboy loads are a very different thing from magnum hunting loads.  For one they typically don't break the soundbarrier and are much more tame.  Some magnum loads that you might hunt with will make your ears ring.


----------



## Lilly001

I used to dismiss hearing loss from gun shots. Then my buddy's wife ( audiologist?) explained the cumulative loss process to me. I now wear digital hearing " protectors " when I shoot and hunt. An added benefit is that I can turn them up and hear a gnat pass gas at 50 yrds.


----------



## Alan in GA

*I am thankful that these posts have been read.....*

....and at least considered by many that might not have thought hearing protection was anything to be concerned about.
It is. And I hope many read and consider....!
Have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## jenfour6

Alan in GA said:


> I've not shot a deer in many years with my handguns. Enjoy it though. Always wondering how many of us use hearing protection even for that one shot on a deer.
> I went from a revolver [Blackhawks and Redhawk] to a Contender years ago when I DID handgun hunt to help deliver more/most of the blast out forward of my ears.
> How do you guys handle the 'will happen' ear/hearing protection when deer hunting?
> I don't think I would handgun hunt without protection, even for one shot.
> 
> BTW, I would love to handgun hunt with one of my Contender barrels, but live and hunt 'bow only' in Cobb County. I don't belong to any deer clubs in any gun county and haven't in 3 years. I'd love to get some venison with one of the Contender barrels I have, just no oportunity lately



I think if you're hunting with like a 22 pistol or something that isn't quite as big and loud as a shotgun, it's okay to go without ear protection once in awhile.  But I definitely think that with rifles and shotguns your ears should always be protected if possible.  Even if you're not the one shooting, you should still have some protection.


----------



## Glock20SF

*Dillon HP1 Electronic Hearing Protector, Black*

I do admit to not wearing hearing protection while walking in the woods.  Once stationary I put these on.  After working standing watch on electric generators onboard ship, working on jets and helicopters, my hearing isn't what it used to be.  As to firing a big bore handgun indoors, I would rather let the bad guy be disoriented by the muzzle blast than me and yes I do have these next to my bed.  They go back in my shooting bag on the way to the range.  One draw back, Christmas day a few years back, the first time I wore these, I realized those bearing in the washing machine really do need replacing, after six months griping from my long-suffering wife.


----------



## jimmy2sticks

X2 for the sonic defenders by surefire, they go in once I leave the truck, for turkey I use Peltor electronic muffs, you can hear a gobble from a mile away


----------



## releehweoj

frankwright said:


> http://www.amazon.com/RTSQB2HYG-Band-Plugs-Reusable-Yellow/dp/B003ZFN7QQ
> I keep a pair of these around my neck or around my hat. About 80% of the time I have time to get them in place.
> A lifetime of shooting and working around jet engines and I still have good hearing, mostly due to using protection.
> I have friends who can't hear a deer walking or can't hear there car making a noise. I don't want to join them.



^^^^^ This


----------



## Alan in GA

*got a set....*

I have a couple of air flight support customers. Asked the manager about those orange ringed ear plugs and he gave me a set!
Now to try them out!

http://www.amazon.com/RTSQB2HYG-Band-Plugs-Reusable-Yellow/dp/B003ZFN7QQ


----------



## dturnersr

Inthegarge said:


> THIS !!!!  My son turned me on to these after he returned from Afghanistan...... The Marines use them there...Way to inexpensive NOT to take advantage of......



I agree I have been using hearing protection since basic  training back in the 70's I still have the original orange ear plugs I was issued with the little plastic bottle case.  We were required to wear it on the pocket button of our uniform.  Many years later... I still have them and use them or some type of other ear protection.. even cigarette butts at times.  For this thread to reach this many pages that says something.

Even with all my precautions there have been times in the military and subsequent law enforcement that "loud" noise happen without much warning.  Like clearing a building no one wants not to hear that small warning noise that may save your life.  It was about the only time I purposely didn't wear ear plugs.  It took just once for me to even change my mind about that, a short five second exchange in a small hallway- I am sure that's what causes my hearing loss.  I wish these Sonic Protectors would have been out then, maybe I could hear better now.

Don't be hard headed- ear protection is just like wearing a safety harness or seat belt...when it's too late it's really too late.


----------



## 660griz

I learned the hard way too. Use to only wear hearing protection when target shooting. Now, I wear electronic muffs in the stand. Actually improves my hearing and shuts down when the firearm goes off.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

My left ear began ringing in 1991 when I shot 3 deer with a borrowed Ruger 22-250 from a Trap Tower - it still rings right now.  I always keep an ear plug in my left ear when deer hunting and in both ears if quail hunting. My hearing has not yet deteriorated and for that I am thankful.  But the ringing is always present.  Just Sayin' !


----------



## Rebel 6

Those electronic earmuffs are worth their weight in gold.  Oh, and only about $25 at Wally World (if I recall).  I figure my ears are worth that.


----------



## Eddy M.

Alan in GA said:


> One shot is all it takes. Humid air, cold, ear in cold condition, barrel muzzle at the right angle...one shot and Tintinitis for the rest of your life.
> It only lasted a few years for me and now is not noticable unless I 'try' to be quiet and....can still hear a ringing, faint ringing.
> This was with a 20" barrel rifle in .250 Savage. Shot a coyote on a day with wet snow falling [100% humidity] and my ears rang from ONE shot. That was in 1983 and it hasn't stopped yet...............only reduced.
> Now, what hearing protection are you going to wear? Don't say you haven't been warned    : I


  yep been there done that constant ringing for 40 + years  - I wear Walkers game ears in both ears it works and helps a lot


----------



## Eddy M.

I can't blame it all on firearms - 20 years of playing guitar in Southern Rock bands - working as a carpenter and firing nail guns - plus shooting firearms ruined my hearing-- wear something


----------



## furtaker

Wow, kinda old thread here.

I shot a buck one humid morning with a 257 Wby. Mag. (24 inch barrel, no muzzle brake) and my left ear has not been the same since.  Most of my hearing eventually came back, but for over a month it felt like I had an ear plug stuck in that ear.  I can hear a slight ringing in that ear right now as I am typing this.

I just snicker when I read silly comments about one shot not being able to hurt you.  I used to think the same thing until that one shot made me a little wiser.  If all the conditions are right, one shot can give you tinnitus for the rest of your life.

Some guns are definitely worse than others.  Handguns are bad obviously, but smallish-bore magnum rifles have very dangerous muzzle blast as well.

Protect your hearing, folks.  The good Lord only gave you one pair of ears.


----------



## Alan in GA

I had and hunted with a Ruger 77R in .358 Win for a dozen years. Shot 3 deer and the efficient case with a .358" bore seemed to boom instead of CRACK for those three shots out of the tree stand with no hearing protection. I just did buy an old Marlin 336ADL in 35 Rem that has a 24" barrel. I doubt it needs more than 16-18" of barrel to reach max velocity but it's comforting to know the muzzle 'pop' will be reduced somewhat by the 'unnecessarily' longer than usual barrel. Bores 35 and larger (375/458/etc) in smaller case rounds seem to be MUCH lower in sharp muzzle blast. 
Pistols??... No way would I ever risk another shot even in the deer woods without my hearing ear plugs. 
Probably I've already posted these thoughts earlier in this thread but worth typing again.


----------



## Hoot

Alan in GA said:


> .....
> 
> Pistols??... No way would I ever risk another shot even in the deer woods without my hearing ear plugs.
> ....



Once, I very stupidly shot a .357 mag with no hearing protection.  I instantly went completely deaf, and that lasted about 30 minutes.  Since then, I never, ever shoot any gun without wearing hearing protection.  Nor do I ever mow, blow leaves or use a string trimmer without hearing protection.  I did enough permanent damage than one time.


----------



## Cleankill47

I used to think I had tinnitus, but it was sporadic and would only happen certain times of the day. You should've seen the look on that Doc's face on base when I finally had a full-on audio test. I can't remember the exact numbers, but I can hear upwards of 30kHz and higher, and even 'negative decibels', whatever that means.

That really annoying high-pitched sound that TVs make is about 12kHz, to give an example. 

Turns out the ringing I heard as a kid was rats, bats, and other rodents. Dog whistles HURT, and people who don't properly maintain their brakes irritate me. 

I hate to think how much better my hearing would be now if I hadn't been stuck with my half-deaf stepdad BLARING music in the house and car as a kid.

I've shot everything from a .22 to .50BMG, always used ear plugs, muffs, or something, except for the few times I went shooting on a whim. (.44 mag isn't fun without plugs.)


----------



## Cleankill47

Phone won't let me edit, text won't scroll down.

Anyhow, I like to think that my love for subsonic cartridges has helped keep me from too much damage. I never wore plugs using power tools, mowing, or anything like that, but shooting, almost always. Especially with pistols.


----------



## Bucky T

I never wear hearing protection while hunting.  I wear it all the time while target practicing.


----------



## Alan in GA

*Over 5 years and still going....*

I hope this thread will make some at least consider protecting their hearing before 'it happens' to them. 
I wish we could just grit our teeth and somehow not be harmed by gunfire noise,... But it just don't happen that way.
Great posts, and even some that sound (no pun intended) like they will still not use hearing protection have now been warned and/or at least will start to think about it.


----------

